
“When You Get That Wealthy, You Start to Buy Your Own Bullshit” - casefields
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2018/11/sheryl-sandberg-harvard-business-school-leadership
======
BLKNSLVR
Article title is an excerpt from a quote about FB management. Interesting
article, mainly about morality not being much of a consideration in "schools
of leadsership / management". The title isn't entirely related to the content.

 _" The truth is, Harvard Business School, like much of the M.B.A. universe in
which Sandberg was reared, has always cared less about moral leadership than
career advancement and financial performance."_

This is based on what society's measures are. Success (career advancement) and
Wealth (financial performance). Easy.

Morality is only ever factored in when you get caught, in which case it
becomes a race to find better wording than your accuser around mitigating
circumstances, the greater good, well intentioned, and good old fashioned
finger pointing. Let the lawyers sort that shit out, I got money to make over
here...

You have to believe your own bullshit in order to achieve the success that
gets you that wealthy in the first place, and that kind of personality will
disregard moral issues if they're only lightly touched on as part of their
'leadership and management' education; if they're not forced to face the
potential consequences of immoral behaviour.

The big unanswerable question (I have, anyway) is: Would society be better or
worse off if the Bill Gates' and Elon Musk's and Sheryl Sandberg's of the
world reigned in their win-at-all-costs personalities in order to be more
respectful?

Are these people pushing humanity forward at a reasonable price? Do the ends
justify the means?

The answer is unknowable and also variable depending on the individual in
question.

